# Dutch Nissan S14



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

Not quite legal in the Netherlands  







Source: Nissan S14 - Features - RPM Vision


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's not legal!?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> It's not legal!?



He probably means without the bonnet it isn't legal


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

You can legally drive with no bonnet here in NZ


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Boosted said:


> He probably means without the bonnet it isn't legal


I think the big turbo is also illegal in holland


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Running a intake with no filter should be illegal anywhere!!!!

Bob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice.
I see steves mapped that one


----------

